# where to buy large bags of sugar?



## lazy shooter (Jun 3, 2011)

Do you have a WalMart? If not, go to a local grocery store and ask the manager to order you some 50 pound (it would be in kg to you) bags. I have done this several times over the years when we needed sugar to retard the setting of cement in the oil patch. The grocery store manager should give you a good price as it is sold on arrival.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

A local bakery might be willing to work with you also. They purchase large bags.


----------



## bhfury (Nov 25, 2008)

Mann Lake sells 50 lbs (22.65 kg) for just under $50.00 a bag...not sure what it would cost to ship there.


----------



## TokerM (Jul 31, 2012)

bhfury said:


> Mann Lake sells 50 lbs (22.65 kg) for just under $50.00 a bag...not sure what it would cost to ship there.


That, I don't understand... I can buy small bags in the grocery store for WELL under $1/lbs, yet ML sells "bulk" for more than the grocery store?!?


----------



## TWall (May 19, 2010)

Check prices. While Walmart has 25 lbs bags it is cheaper in smaller bags. I have yet to find sugar cheaper in bigger bags!

Go figure,

Tom


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

In our Sams 25 pound bags are 57.5 cents and fifties are 62 cents! Handling those fifties without puncturing them is really difficult too. One time when I went to buy the ten pounders were actually the cheapest per pound. ML and FREE shipping is why you get dollar a pound sugar. Nothing is ever free. Except health care which just costs your freedom and soul.


----------



## Intheswamp (Jul 5, 2011)

I dunno about the "Nothing is ever free." statement...

Several years ago there was an outfit that went by the name of outpost.com. There big thing was free *overnight* shipping. I got one of their flyers in the mail and it had a camera lens cleaning "kit" for less than $3 plus FREE OVERNIGHT SHIPPING. I didn't need the cleaning kit but I wanted to see if they would really ship it overnight. I ordered it online about 3pm that day and sure enough a (now defunct) package carrier brought the package in the next day. I asked the guy to tell me roughly what the shipper paid to ship the small box.....~$14.00. Outpost.com didn't last but another year or so and was absorbed by a larger company...I wonder why? Some long established companies, organizations, governments(?) should take a look at what happens when you give away more than you're taking in.

As for sugar costs... I was at Wallyworld a while back and noticed that several bags of sugar had rips in the bags and were spilling sugar out on the shelves. I asked one of the Wallyworld "assistants" if they would discount those bags to me if I bought them...after about 15 minutes of waiting for a "manager" to arrive on the scene they offered me a 10% discount on the sugar. Heck, more than 10% had spilled out and I would still have the hassle of dealing with busted bags...I let the night shift clean that up and drop it in the dumpster (or did they use the busted bags for the sugar cookies in the deli?).

Ed


----------



## Daniel Y (Sep 12, 2011)

Ed, My wife works at WW and just told me 10% is the max discount managers can offer on anything. Keep that in mind next time you are waiting for that big price break. Idn't going to happen there.


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

Vance G said:


> In our Sams 25 pound bags are 57.5 cents and fifties are 62 cents! Handling those fifties without puncturing them is really difficult too. One time when I went to buy the ten pounders were actually the cheapest per pound. ML and FREE shipping is why you get dollar a pound sugar. Nothing is ever free. Except health care which just costs your freedom and soul.


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## DamSutt1986 (May 26, 2012)

Any restaurants near you should be willing to sell you large bags of sugar. Although, I pay 55 cents a pound at Walmart, and over $1.00 per pound through the restaurant I work at. Sometimes it seems inconvenient to buy lots of small bags, but they are easier to handle, easier to pour, and often times cheaper.

I buy 5-10# bags now. 25#'ers are too expensive per pound


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Vance's post #7.... spot on, very well said.


----------



## mmmooretx (Jun 4, 2012)

Interesting, our Sam's is $35 for a 50 lb. Bag which makes that 70c lb.


----------



## DLMKA (Feb 7, 2012)

The Kroger's near me has 25 lb bags which max with 3 gal water for 1:1.


----------



## mmmooretx (Jun 4, 2012)

I' ll take a look at my Kroger's and check the price per lb. to see how it compared.


----------



## jamneff (Mar 5, 2012)

Here in Pa I have a place to get 50lb bags for $12.50.
I am sorry I was mistaken that price was for a 25lb bag.
The 50lbs is 28.75


----------



## MJuric (Jul 12, 2010)

TWall said:


> I have yet to find sugar cheaper in bigger bags!
> 
> Tom


I could have sworn I checked this before and found the larger bags to be cheaper.
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Great-Value-Pure-Sugar-5-lb/10314930 5lb .576$/lb
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Great-Value-Pure-Sugar-10-lb/10314931 10lb .558$/lb
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Great-Value-Pure-Cane-Sugar-25-Lb/10315305 25lb .5576$/lb

10 and 25 are essentially the same price, both are less expensive then 5lb bags. I've not seen 50# bags at Walmart in the same brand.

~Matt


----------



## DLMKA (Feb 7, 2012)

mmmooretx said:


> I' ll take a look at my Kroger's and check the price per lb. to see how it compared.


I checked Kroger's, Wal-Mart, Sam's Club, local bakery, Aldi's, Gordon Food Service and they were all comparable, Sam's was cheapest by just a little but I refuse to spend my hard earned $$$ at Walmart or Sam's and it would be a 12 mile drive across town and not worth it.


----------



## z96Cobra (Apr 16, 2012)

Kroger's price for 25lb is $17.29 around here.


----------



## grozzie2 (Jun 3, 2011)

Ben Little said:


> Hi i live in Bridgewater Nova Scotia, and i am having a hard time finding a place to buy large bags of


You likely don't want to. We bought a 50 lb bag at Costco last fall, thought it was a good deal. The very next day I was in superstore, and 10kg bags worked out cheaper by the pound.

Once every year, just before canning and jamming season starts, Safeway runs a special on 10 kg sugar bags, close to half their regular price. This year we got 10kg bags for 7 and change, so roughly 30 cents a pound, half the price per pound of Costco 50 pound bags, and a lot easier to handle. They are limit 2 per customer, but we walked in and out 4 times back to back, with 2 each.

We watch the Safeway fliers here on Vancouver island, they come in the Friday paper. When the annual canning sale happens, we stock up on sugar. This year has been good for the bees, we haven't fed anything, and I think we may not need to. Got all the supers off yesterday, and double deeps weighed in around 90 lb, flow still running good. I think they will easily build up another 50 lb for winter.


----------



## Lauri (Feb 1, 2012)

Here's what 50-25# sacks of sugar looks like. Thank you Costco young men for loading this for me! $14.25 per sack is better than last year's price. ($15.59) at least. Here is $715.00 worth of dead presidents. Now all I have to do is sell 24 queens to pay for it all and keep my husband happy. 
Lay ladies, lay and keep me out of the RED! 
The only colonies I am having to feed are the smaller nucs and mating nucs that don't have enough foragers to collect from outside sources. But my darth will soon be here in Western Wa. 
Here's hoping for a fall flow
and the varroa's to change their taste to YellowJackets!


----------



## bhfury (Nov 25, 2008)

I'm thinking lots of sugar cookies too!!!!!:applause:


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

t:


Vance G said:


> Nothing is ever free. Except health care which just costs your freedom and soul.


No kidding brother - I already feel like a soulless slave after going to the free schools and driving on the free roads all my life. I don't see how we can stand it.

Oh Wait... That's only allowed in tailgaiter isn't it? Sorry about that. Carry on.


----------



## waynesgarden (Jan 3, 2009)

Here in the Northeast we have a supermarket chain call Hannafords. 10 pound bags are around 60 cents on the shelf. When I order them in large quantities, they come 4 bags wrapped in heavy kraft paper. The 40 pound bundles are easy to handle and stack neatly at home.

I checked the local BJ's discount "club" store to see what sugar was there. Even in 25 pound sacks, it was a lot more per pound than Hannaford's, but they were discounting the Domino sugar brand, which was all they carried. My bees don't give a hoot about brand name status. That's my girls, they get it from me.

I also called a local food wholesaler to see how much sugar would be if I bought it in 1000 pound lots. 85 cents/ pound. Oh boy.

Sprawl*Mart may be a few cents cheaper but I can't see myself ever setting foot in one of there stores, no matter how desperate I may become for cheap Chinese plastic garbage.

Wayne


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

David LaFerney said:


> I don't see how we can stand it..


I hear yeah, if it weren't for the sales TAX, income TAX, property TAX, fuel TAX, federal income TAX, inventory TAX I could think it was almost free. LOL


----------



## Ben Little (Apr 9, 2012)

okay so i live in Nova Scotia and would like to know if anyone knows where i can get sugar in large bags where i live (canada) i went out today and had to buy some at the Atlantic Superstore for 2.50 /2KG bag . i called the bulk barn and they want 65-68 dollars for 40 kg bag and that is with a 10 % discount for a large purchase. so it's cheaper for me to buy little 2 KG bags over a Large one. i don't see the math working out here. i understand normal customers don't want to handle big bags of sugar, but whythe heck is it more money for larger purchasing. usually the more you buy the cheaper it is. : ) it's really annoying. But i did contact a Canadian sugar company and got an email back today about 20 KG bags the company is called Sweet Source. they said i can order it in a pallet quantity of 56 bags no less direct from them. haven't heard back on the freight and cost of the sugar yet, probably don't want to know.

Ben


----------



## SunWorks (Dec 8, 2010)

Vance G said:


> Nothing is ever free. Except health care which just costs your freedom and soul.


Please leave the fact-free political cliché at the coat check before you enter the premises. This isn't a Faux News forum, it's about beekeeping and unsupported rants are not welcome.


----------



## SunWorks (Dec 8, 2010)

Keith Jarrett said:


> I hear yeah, if it weren't for the sales TAX, income TAX, property TAX, fuel TAX, federal income TAX, inventory TAX I could think it was almost free. LOL


Don't forget the dufus TAX... which is assessed on all those who complain about taxes while gulping up all the services they pay for and benefit from.


----------



## ralittlefield (Apr 25, 2011)

I bought some sugar at Wal-Mart yesterday for .56 a pound. That is the lowest price I have seen in a while.


----------



## Keth Comollo (Nov 4, 2011)

Our nearest Wal-Mart has 10 lb bags for .55 cents a pound. If I order through a restaurant supply house it is 77 cents.


----------



## TWall (May 19, 2010)

I just noticed at my local Walmart last night that the 25 lb bags were the cheapest. I didn't get one but plan to go back and get one or two. Here is the price break down per ounce.

4 lb bag = 3.6 cents/oz
5 & 10 lb bag = 3.7 cents/oz
25 lb bag = 3.5 cents/oz

Tom


----------



## bhfury (Nov 25, 2008)

TWall said:


> I just noticed at my local Walmart last night that the 25 lb bags were the cheapest. I didn't get one but plan to go back and get one or two. Here is the price break down per ounce.
> 
> 4 lb bag = 3.6 cents/oz
> 5 & 10 lb bag = 3.7 cents/oz
> ...


Yep... same here. Just bought a bunch last weekend.


----------



## Slow Modem (Oct 6, 2011)

SunWorks said:


> Please leave the fact-free political cliché at the coat check before you enter the premises. This isn't a Faux News forum, it's about beekeeping and unsupported rants are not welcome.



:applause:


----------



## Wilsonvillebeekeeper (May 18, 2009)

Sugar prices have been dropping for me for the last few weeks. 50# bag is now down to 26.00 from Sysco.....they have always been able to beat the price from US Food Service.


----------



## Splatt (Jul 11, 2012)

TWall said:


> Check prices. While Walmart has 25 lbs bags it is cheaper in smaller bags. I have yet to find sugar cheaper in bigger bags!


Same here!


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

Winco at 50 cents a pound when taking 25ers


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

Slow Modem said:


> :applause:


 :no:


----------



## parksguyy (Aug 29, 2012)

Ben Little said:


> Hi i live in Bridgewater Nova Scotia, and i am having a hard time finding a place to buy large bags of sugar. I have seen them around , but i just never thought to ask before where to buy them. i don't have a Costco membership and they are 120 km away from me . regular stores only carry 2 kg bags that is all i can find. Usually it's cheaper to buy in large quantities so that's what i'm trying to do : )
> 
> Any help would be great !
> Ben


Hey there,
Fellow Canadian here, just outside of Ottawa, Ontario.
I just managed to find 20kg bags of suger @ $15.99 from what I would refer to as National Grocers.
Basically this store sells things in bulk, and is geared to caterers, restaurants, etc.
Decent price I have to say, our local Independent Store has sugar on sale this week for $1.99 2kg bab ... normally its like $2.49 - $2.99. I only have two hives and just started feeding this week, that 20kg bag only managed to feed my bees twice - thats only 6 gallons of 2:1 syrup. My bees are going thru a gallon every two days right now.
This better safe guard them over the winter!
Kerry


----------



## lazy shooter (Jun 3, 2011)

SunWorks said:


> Don't forget the dufus TAX... which is assessed on all those who complain about taxes while gulping up all the services they pay for and benefit from.


This sounds just like political sarcasm from one who chastised another about taxes. Sheesh.


----------



## SunWorks (Dec 8, 2010)

lazy shooter said:


> This sounds just like political sarcasm from one who chastised another about taxes. Sheesh.


If somebody is foolish enough to bring up politics in a beekeeping forum, then be(e) prepared for the sarcasm. Let's just stick to bees on this website and in this post, the price of sugar. Sheesh.


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

Yeah, politics has no place in a discussion on the price of sugar!

http://www.politico.com/news/stories/1011/66153.html


----------



## mulesii (Jun 10, 2012)

Mbeck said:


> Yeah, politics has no place in a discussion on the price of sugar!
> 
> http://www.politico.com/news/stories/1011/66153.html


Mbeck, you have a valid point


----------



## cg3 (Jan 16, 2011)

Cheapest I'm finding is Aldi's 4 lb bags at $2.19. $.55/lb.


----------

